# What's your Tomodachi Life personality?



## chillv (Jun 7, 2014)

Here, you can give and discuss your in-game personality on how accurate it is and what not. Even if you have the game and set a personality for your Mii, I feel you should take the quiz on the official website as I feel it is more accurate and gives more results than the actual game's personality test.

http://tomodachi.nintendo.com/personality-quiz/

For me, I am a Confident Designer. My perfect match is an Outgoing Charmer. My ideal room is an office, and my ideal clothing item is a doctor's coat.

I feel this is pretty accurate as the type of career I am going for calls to be in an office as well as wear clothes at least similar to that. In addition, I do think my actual love interest would be an outgoing charmer as I feel I want to around a more charismatic, extroverted person, as I feel they would understand me and they would be able to help me if something goes wrong or I start to worry about something. Also, I plan to be an indie game *Designer* and I am *Confident* in my ideas and abilities in game design.


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2014)

Independant Artist.

It's kind of creepy how well this game nails the personalities of me and my friends.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am an Outgoing Charmer. My match is a Confident Brainiac. The room that would best fit me would be a Soccer Stadium, and outfit would be the soccer uniform.

I don't have the game, by the way. This doesn't even look close to who I actually am.


----------



## Boidoh (Jun 7, 2014)

Outgoing Charmer...


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2014)

I got Easygoing Dreamer, it's pretty darn accurate if I say so myself. 

Overall: Relaxed, open minded, empathetic.
Character: Does things at his/her own pace in a genuinely honest and kind manner.

Idealistic and romantic. Often has his/her head in the clouds...but also comes up with a lot of great ideas as a result.

My best match is an Independent Artist.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 7, 2014)

Out Going Charmer

Overall: Social, charming, energetic.
Character: Comfortable in almost any situation, and makes new connections easily. 

Outgoing and extremely pleasant to be around. Able to make friends easily and turn almost any problem into a positive situation.

Not me really.. XD


----------



## Vinathi (Jun 7, 2014)

Overall: Social, charming, energetic.
Character: Comfortable in almost any situation, and makes new connections easily. 

Radiant and always on form. Has an effortless style that is admired by all. Able to easily adapt to new situations.

Not always on form, but does having good fashion count? I think this is pretty close, but I see myself more as an outgoing charmer


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jun 7, 2014)

Easygoing dreamer for me~


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

http://tomodachi.nintendo.com/perso...3&tq2=f&tq3b=33&tq4=4&tq5=6&tq6=4&tq7=8&tq8=2

I hate soccer though...but the personalty is right in my book.


----------



## Celes (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm an easygoing optimist. xD


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 7, 2014)

Outgoing leader >w<

I can't seem to get any independent personalities or like lone wolf or whatever,


----------



## Improv (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm an Independent Thinker.


----------



## Libra (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't have the game (yet?), but I took the quiz out of curiosity. I chose "New York", though, since only USA states are in the list (not sure if that makes much of a difference).

_You are an Easygoing Buddy in Tomodachi Life

Overall: Relaxed, open minded, empathetic.

Character: Does things at his/her own pace in a genuinely honest and kind manner. 

Trustworthy and considerate. Puts his/her friends first, and works hard to make sure everyone gets along with each other.

Your ideal match is: Independent Free Spirit  

The room that best matches your personality is: Fairy tale castle  

The perfect outfit for you is: Princess outfit_

Doesn't really sound like me, but I am rather amused at the room and outfit, haha.


----------



## Coni (Jun 8, 2014)

Confident - Go Getter 

It says my perfect outfit is a spacesuit. I disagree :c


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 8, 2014)

Outgoing charmer. LOL That's like the complete opposite of how I am.


----------



## Cress (Jun 8, 2014)

The website is ABSOLUTELY THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE of me! In the game, I'm an easygoing dreamer, which is pretty close.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm an easygoing dreamer. I can agree with that. :O


----------

